

Ask HN: What startup are you working on? - coderdude

I'd like to see what everyone here is working on, but HN doesn't have a directory of its users' startups (which would be sweet, by the way).<p>Please post a comment with a link to your startup and add one or two brief sentences describing it and what problem(s) it solves for your customers.
======
kineticac
Someone put together a pretty good google spreadsheet of YCombinator (and
other early stage investment groups) startups at least:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en#gid=20)

As you can see, this list gets ridiculously large. It's probably not that
useful to see every single startup.

------
spohlenz
I'm working on a Rails/MongoDB CMS called Wheelhouse:
<http://www.wheelhousecms.com>

It'll be a flat-fee, self-hosted product. The main aim is for it to be easy
and enjoyable for both designers/developers to build sites with, as well as
for their clients to use.

------
fezzl
We are working on a Facebook application that socializes online storefronts to
drive word-of-mouth marketing. High-concept pitch: Blippy for storefronts.

<http://zuupy.com>

------
retro212
I'm working on a Rails based CMSaaS called Hibreed. It is mostly finished and
should be available soon.

